# IRS vs. Solid Axle-ATV's



## 7magshooter (Apr 22, 2008)

What do you prefer and why?  

I've had a couple of Hondas in the last few years (all with solid rear axle) that were very dependable, but the ride was pretty harsh unless you were on a flat gravel road.  I'm in the market for a new ATV now and have been impressed with the ride (and the power) of some with IRS-Polaris, Yamaha Grizzly in particular.

What do y'all think?


----------



## sewer hog (Apr 22, 2008)

The irs makes a huge diffrence in the trails and mud, drive right over stumps and rocks.And in the mud it lets the tires get down deeper to grip.I actually have an big bear 400 irs for sale right now its an 08 model,4x4 with winch its on here,just like new 143miles on it.Its posted on here.


----------



## JR (Apr 22, 2008)

7magshooter said:


> What do you prefer and why?
> 
> I've had a couple of Hondas in the last few years (all with solid rear axle) that were very dependable, but the ride was pretty harsh unless you were on a flat gravel road.  I'm in the market for a new ATV now and have been impressed with the ride (and the power) of some with IRS-Polaris, Yamaha Grizzly in particular.
> 
> What do y'all think?



Ummmm..... 680 Honda????


----------



## 7magshooter (Apr 22, 2008)

> Ummmm..... 680 Honda????



Haven't ridden one of those yet, but I've heard nothing but good things about them.  It'd be nice if Honda offered at least one or two other models with IRS besides their most expensive utility ATV though-in my opinion.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Apr 22, 2008)

I actually have a rancher (solid axle) and a rincon (IRS) and I find myself on the rincon mainly because I have a really bad back. Im sure I will eventually go to a side by side.... but the ride and overall trail handling on the rincon was worth the extra money .


----------



## TATORNUTZ (Apr 23, 2008)

IRS is the way to go if your buying one for trail riding,getting around your property,playing in the mud.If your mainly gonna use the bike for work then go with a SRA.The honda rincon as said above has the irs,honda's new "answer" to the raptor will also have irs,but as usual,the engineers at the honda plant are 10yrs behind in the suspension,comfort,and ground clearance dept.


----------



## fountain (Apr 23, 2008)

i had a 650 brute with the soild axle and felt safer with it as far as breakage goes.  i now have a 750 brute and the irs will definately pull better and flex more.  you can play a lot more on the solid axle.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a 2005 Rancher 4 x 4 and drove a friend's 680 Rincon over some washboard stuff that normally almost shakes me off of mine, and it floated right over it.  IMO in comes down to a number of questions.  What are you going to use your ATV for? How long are you going to keep it?  If you are going to use it primarily for a hunting vehicle and plan on keeping it a long time go ahead and get a solid axle Honda.  If you are a serious recreational rider then you ought to get an ATV with IRS in the size range you feel comfortable with and can afford.  It all depends on your individual situation.


----------

